# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  چنتا سوال برای ثبت نام کنکور دارم

## samira-t

سلام دوستان 
1-من پدرم کارت ایثار داره (تو ارتش خدمت کرده) یعنی سهمیه 5درصد به من تعلق میگیره یا نه؟
2-اصلا سهمیه منطقه دو بهتره یا سهمیه 5درصدی؟
3-پدر من6ماه از خدمت سربازیش رو تو جنگ بوده (داوطلبانه نبوده) ولی برا ثبت نام نوشته داوطلبانه! همون 6 ماه رو که رو کارت نوشته رو بزنم؟
4-برای سهمیه پذیرش بایدفرزند رزمنده ستادکل نیروهای مسلح رو بزنم؟
5-برای پیش کد ایثارگری باید ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران رو بزنم؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید ممنون @Amirreza_RAHMANI @bbehzad
@revenger @artim

----------


## Mysterious

سلام
بله تعلق میگیره
قطعا سهمیه ۵ درصد رو استفاده کن

----------


## Qazale78

برای سربازی فک کنم باید 18 ماه باشه نه 6 ماه

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان 
> 1-من پدرم کارت ایثار داره (تو ارتش خدمت کرده) یعنی سهمیه 5درصد به من تعلق میگیره یا نه؟
> 2-اصلا سهمیه منطقه دو بهتره یا سهمیه 5درصدی؟
> 3-پدر من6ماه از خدمت سربازیش رو تو جنگ بوده (داوطلبانه نبوده) ولی برا ثبت نام نوشته داوطلبانه! همون 6 ماه رو که رو کارت نوشته رو بزنم؟
> 4-برای سهمیه پذیرش بایدفرزند رزمنده ستادکل نیروهای مسلح رو بزنم؟
> 5-برای پیش کد ایثارگری باید ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران رو بزنم؟
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید ممنون @Amirreza_RAHMANI
> @revenger @artim


1-بله میگیره
2-تو هر دو سهمیه رتبه داده میشه بعد کنکور هر کدوم ب نفع بود انتخاب میشه
3-کد رو بزن بررسی میکنن اگه تعلق بگیره لحاظ میشه
4-بله
5-بله

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Qazale78


برای سربازی فک کنم باید 18 ماه باشه نه 6 ماه


حداقل 6 ماه هست*

----------


## u30f

برای دانشگاه آزاد باید کارت 13 تومنی رو هم بگیریم ؟ یا همون 27 تومنی واسه دانشگاه آزاد هم هست ؟

----------


## Fawzi

> برای دانشگاه آزاد باید کارت 13 تومنی رو هم بگیریم ؟ یا همون 27 تومنی واسه دانشگاه آزاد هم هست ؟


نیازی نیست ..ثبت نام سراسری و ازاد یکیه .

----------


## dadash

سلام دوستان ببخشید یه سوال داشتم
ایا میشه دانش اموز رشته تجربی هم کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنه هم ریاضی فیزیک؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mysterious

> سلام دوستان ببخشید یه سوال داشتم
> ایا میشه دانش اموز رشته تجربی هم کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنه هم ریاضی فیزیک؟؟؟؟؟؟


نه فقط یکی از رشته های اصلی
ولی هنر و زبان رو میتونه هر دو رو آزمون بده

----------


## dadash

> نه فقط یکی از رشته های اصلی
> ولی هنر و زبان رو میتونه هر دو رو آزمون بده


مطمئنین؟؟؟

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط dadash


سلام دوستان ببخشید یه سوال داشتم
ایا میشه دانش اموز رشته تجربی هم کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنه هم ریاضی فیزیک؟؟؟؟؟؟


نه نمیشه.ازبین 3 رشته ی اصلی یعنی ریاضی و انسانی و تجربی فقط یکی رو میشه انتخاب کرد و هنر و زبان هم در کنارش میتونی شرکت کنی.*

----------


## Fawzi

> مطمئنین؟؟؟


سلام دکتر
بله درسته . فقط میتونند زبان و هنر شرکت کنند و رشته اصلی خودشون .

----------


## dadash

> سلام دکتر
> بله درسته . فقط میتونند زبان و هنر شرکت کنند و رشته اصلی خودشون .


چقد بد.... :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ha.hg

> سلام دوستان 
> 1-من پدرم کارت ایثار داره (تو ارتش خدمت کرده) یعنی سهمیه 5درصد به من تعلق میگیره یا نه؟
> 2-اصلا سهمیه منطقه دو بهتره یا سهمیه 5درصدی؟
> 3-پدر من6ماه از خدمت سربازیش رو تو جنگ بوده (داوطلبانه نبوده) ولی برا ثبت نام نوشته داوطلبانه! همون 6 ماه رو که رو کارت نوشته رو بزنم؟
> 4-برای سهمیه پذیرش بایدفرزند رزمنده ستادکل نیروهای مسلح رو بزنم؟
> 5-برای پیش کد ایثارگری باید ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران رو بزنم؟
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید ممنون @Amirreza_RAHMANI
> @revenger @artim


سلام ممنونم بابت تگ 
ولی من اطلاعات راجع به سوالات شما ندارم . شرمنده

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> سلام دوستان 
> 1-من پدرم کارت ایثار داره (تو ارتش خدمت کرده) یعنی سهمیه 5درصد به من تعلق میگیره یا نه؟
> 2-اصلا سهمیه منطقه دو بهتره یا سهمیه 5درصدی؟
> 3-پدر من6ماه از خدمت سربازیش رو تو جنگ بوده (داوطلبانه نبوده) ولی برا ثبت نام نوشته داوطلبانه! همون 6 ماه رو که رو کارت نوشته رو بزنم؟
> 4-برای سهمیه پذیرش بایدفرزند رزمنده ستادکل نیروهای مسلح رو بزنم؟
> 5-برای پیش کد ایثارگری باید ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران رو بزنم؟
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید ممنون @Amirreza_RAHMANI
> @revenger @artim


1- آره تعلق میگیره
2 - 5 درصدی
3 - اره 6 ماهو بزن (داوطلبانه یا اجبار مهم  نیست )
4 - اره درسته
5 - اینو کارت ایثار پدرست رو ببین نگاه کن به مهری که روش خورده ببین ارتش نوشته یا جای دیگه

----------


## seyed sajjad

اگه موقع ثبت نام عکس پارسال و بذارم بعدن مشکل پیش میاد؟؟؟/

----------


## Mrhadi

> اگه موقع ثبت نام عکس پارسال و بذارم بعدن مشکل پیش میاد؟؟؟/


نه همین که جدید و واضح باشه کافیه

----------


## Mrhadi

> سلام دوستان 
> 1-من پدرم کارت ایثار داره (تو ارتش خدمت کرده) یعنی سهمیه 5درصد به من تعلق میگیره یا نه؟
> 2-اصلا سهمیه منطقه دو بهتره یا سهمیه 5درصدی؟
> 3-پدر من6ماه از خدمت سربازیش رو تو جنگ بوده (داوطلبانه نبوده) ولی برا ثبت نام نوشته داوطلبانه! همون 6 ماه رو که رو کارت نوشته رو بزنم؟
> 4-برای سهمیه پذیرش بایدفرزند رزمنده ستادکل نیروهای مسلح رو بزنم؟
> 5-برای پیش کد ایثارگری باید ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران رو بزنم؟
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید ممنون @Amirreza_RAHMANI
> @revenger @artim


باید به سایت اجا مراجعه کنید تو قسمت کد رهگیری وظیفه شماره ملی پدرتون وارد کنید اگر  کد رهگیری بهتون داد وارد فرم ثبت نام کنکور کنید
 خود سایت اجا اینو گفته
2) این سامانه در حال حاضر صرفا پاسخگوی ایثارگران محترمی است که دارای *کارت ایثار* بوده و دارای 6 ماه حضور داوطلبانه در مناطق عملیاتی( بازه زمانی 1359/06/31 تا 1367/05/27 ) می باشند.
پس اگه بهتون کد رهگیری داد به احتمال زیاد شامل سهمیه میشید.

4- بله
5 - بله

----------


## Khali

بچه ها میشه از سهمیه مناطق استفاده نکرد!؟
اگه استفاده نکنیم چی میشه؟
بهتره که استفاده بشه!؟

----------


## نگارخانم

> سلام دوستان 
> 1-من پدرم کارت ایثار داره (تو ارتش خدمت کرده) یعنی سهمیه 5درصد به من تعلق میگیره یا نه؟
> 2-اصلا سهمیه منطقه دو بهتره یا سهمیه 5درصدی؟
> 3-پدر من6ماه از خدمت سربازیش رو تو جنگ بوده (داوطلبانه نبوده) ولی برا ثبت نام نوشته داوطلبانه! همون 6 ماه رو که رو کارت نوشته رو بزنم؟
> 4-برای سهمیه پذیرش بایدفرزند رزمنده ستادکل نیروهای مسلح رو بزنم؟
> 5-برای پیش کد ایثارگری باید ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران رو بزنم؟
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید ممنون @Amirreza_RAHMANI @bbehzad
> @revenger @artim


ممنونم لازم داشتم

----------


## bbehzad

ممنونم از تگ.سایت هیوا گفته 3/4 مدت سربازیه وظیفه اگر بالای 6ماه باشه داوطلب حساب میشه.درمورد سوال 4 معلوم نیست هرکی یه چیزی میگه.یکی میگه جانبازای زیر 25 درصد.چون تو دفترچه کنکور نوشته زیر25درصد.

----------


## samira-t

> ممنونم از تگ.سایت هیوا گفته 3/4 مدت سربازیه وظیفه اگر بالای 6ماه باشه داوطلب حساب میشه.درمورد سوال 4 معلوم نیست هرکی یه چیزی میگه.یکی میگه جانبازای زیر 25 درصد.چون تو دفترچه کنکور نوشته زیر25درصد.


خیلی ممنون آقا بهزاد  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## bbehzad

> 1-بله میگیره
> 2-تو هر دو سهمیه رتبه داده میشه بعد کنکور هر کدوم ب نفع بود انتخاب میشه
> 3-کد رو بزن بررسی میکنن اگه تعلق بگیره لحاظ میشه
> 4-بله
> 5-بله


سلام اریا صفحه 24 دفترچه قسمت ب رو بخون اونجا نوشته فرزند رزمنده باید جانباز زیر 25 درصدو بزنه یه نگا کن.بند مربوطه یعنی چی چرا فرزند رزمنده رو تو سهمیه زیر 25 درصد نوشته.

----------

